# Karate new years resolutions



## twendkata71 (Jan 1, 2007)

Anyone have a karate new years resolution? And what is it? Mine is a rededication to my training. I have slacked off this past  year and I feel physically bad because of  it . It is amazing how quickly you lose flexibility, when you don't train on a daily basis.


----------



## exile (Jan 1, 2007)

Good question, twendkata... my resolution for my MA in 2007 is twofold: 

(1) to try to read more widely and think more clearly about the relation between kata/poomsae movements and actual combat practice, to try to figure out how to better bring to life whatever I learnas much as possible, in simulated combat on the dojang floorand to work out a way to communicate something of the real combat basis of TKD to the students I assist my instructor in teaching; and

(2) _to work bloody HARDER than I ever have before!!!_


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 1, 2007)

*Basically to train harder. And most importantly....TO GET MY SHODAN IN APRIL!!!  *


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck on your shodan test. After you get your shodan, then you will really start to learn. Have fun and train,train,train.


----------



## shotokan-kez (Jan 2, 2007)

*Thank you very much!*


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 2, 2007)

To learn as much as I can


----------



## chinto01 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think this is the year I dedicate to ME ME ME. I hate to say it but I may become selfish this year and really focus on my training. For the  past 3 years it has been about dedicating myself to the dojo and what they needed sacraficing my own goals for theirs year after year. I think this year I am going to do what is best for me which is focusing on the bunkai to our forms and deeper research. I also want to work on the jujustsu cirriculum we have as well. This may mean that I need to step back on my teaching responsibilities but it is a chance I am willing to take and will discuss with the owner of the dojo.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## Shotochem (Jan 2, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Good luck on your shodan test. After you get your shodan, then you will really start to learn. Have fun and train,train,train.


 
Yes, good luck to you keep it up!!!

I would also like to add the longer you train the the more you see how much more there is to learn. 

My resoloution is to keep learning and having fun. 

 Since I stopped worrying about belts and ranks things have only gotten more enjoyable.  I wish I had come to my senses much sooner.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to branch out a little and become familiar with some different styles and work on my weaknesses.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to workout more on my own.


----------



## kachi (Jan 2, 2007)

The Kidd said:


> I want to branch out a little and become familiar with some different styles and work on my weaknesses.



Yep, that's my plan too. Should be fun


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 3, 2007)

This year I plan to fucus a bit less on my Ju Jutsu training and more on Wado. To do this I will be visiting our sister club outside town once a week. It is a hour to drive but I should be able to hitch a ride with one of the instructors or students.

I got a feeling it is going to be a great year for Martial Arts


----------



## searcher (Jan 3, 2007)

My resolution for this year is to breakout on my own and work full-time as an instructor and fitness instructor/personal trainer.   I am sick and tired of having to go to the school with my butt dragging and hating to get out of bed in the morning for fear of having to go to work.   It is high time I did something about and God willing, I will.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jan 4, 2007)

Good luck with that. It is a long hard road. I used to run full time school and it was both exilarating and exhausting. There is nothing like stepping out on the floor of your own dojo. And being able to do it full time.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 4, 2007)

twendkata71 said:


> Good luck with that. It is a long hard road. I used to run full time school and it was both exilarating and exhausting. There is nothing like stepping out on the floor of your own dojo. And being able to do it full time.


Thats for sure


----------



## NDNgirl4ever (Jan 4, 2007)

My new years resolution in Karate is to begin training in Karate.


----------



## JasonASmith (Jan 4, 2007)

NDNgirl4ever said:


> My new years resolution in Karate is to begin training in Karate.


Not a bad resolution, that...
What system of Karate-Do are you thinking of/committed to?


----------

